# Recon is having a sale



## Ivery (Oct 27, 2018)

Just saw on Facebook. There having a Halloween sale.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow big fan, I'm pumped

Any kit kat flavored peptides?


----------



## Ivery (Oct 27, 2018)

Lol, that wouald be something. I screen shot the sale.


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 27, 2018)

Has anyone never tried their igf-1 lr3? I ask because obviously most research and peptide companies are selling fake stuff. So I have to ask. I apologize in advance.


----------



## snake (Oct 29, 2018)

Fuuk... and I don't have Facebook.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2018)

Bigmills said:


> Has anyone never tried their igf-1 lr3? I ask because obviously most research and peptide companies are selling fake stuff. So I have to ask. I apologize in advance.




any & all IGF LR3 that comes from any peptide place is shit.  

Unless your paying $1000+ for LR3, its not real.  Even than you could be getting ripped off


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 30, 2018)

op if i buy this stuff and it doesn't work can i punch you in the face


----------

